# Am Begin und Ende eines Strings die Leerzeichen löschen ?



## realbora (26. Jul 2006)

Servus, ich bins mal wieder.

Ich suche nun schon wieder ewig nach eine Lösung die Leerzeichen in einem String am Begin und am Ende dieses Strings mittels eines regulären Ausdrucks zu löschen.
Leider finde ich keine Lösung.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?

mfg


----------



## noobster (26. Jul 2006)

```
String meinString = "                  huhu ich bins          , dein             computer          ";
meinString = meinString.trim();
System.out.println(meinString);
```
trim();


----------



## realbora (26. Jul 2006)

Ich Idiot!!!!!!!  :x 
Alles klar, danke!


----------



## foobar (26. Jul 2006)

Benutz doch einfach trim();

```
String s = "    foo     ";
s = s.trim();
```


----------

